# Bike trailer as a stroller, outside, in the winter??



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you done this? Does it work?

I run a home daycare and am starting to think about the best way to get my 14mo and another 17mo around in the winter time. The paths through our local parks don't get shoveled so I need something that is going to handle the snow. My single stroller will make it, but my current double (a double sit and stand) doesn't stand a chance.

I was considering a double jogger, but now I am thinking of getting a bike trailer instead. I like the idea of being able to cover them up on colder days. I don't bike, so it would only be used as a stroller.

It will also be for outside use pretty much exclusively so I am not worried about using it in stores or anything.


----------



## jebandkaci (May 14, 2005)

IME (we have a Burley Bee) trailers don't make very good strollers. Are you just leaning towards a trailer because of the cover? Lots of strollers have weather proof covers and boots/bunting that either come with or are available after market.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I've used our bike trailer as a stroller in the snow. It's so light that it is easy to push in a few inches of snow. And the wheels are big, like bicycle tires, so I think that makes it easy too. My kids love to go for a ride in the bike trailer stroller in the snow.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I was thinking of it mainly because of the big tires, and the fact that they are relatively inexpensive compared to double joggers. The cover is pretty much just a bonus.


----------



## mckennasmomma (Sep 29, 2008)

I use my Burley d'lite in the snow BUT with the ski adapter. It works great! But if you will be going between cleared sections and snow packed, you don't want to have the ski adapter on. I don't know how well it (or anything else) would roll over snow. I guess it depends on the snow conditions.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We have a Wike that I use as a stroller once in a while. They don't turn/steer as well as a jogger would. Younger toddlers can have a harder time sitting in them with the harness because the seat is so straight up, they tend to slide down.


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it depends on the type of bike trailer. We have a chariot and have used it in the snow when we lived in PA, using the jogging wheel rather than the swivel stroller wheels. Not much opportunity for that now in the UK, but it works great going through muddy fields. It also has a cross country ski accessory if you have sufficient snow.
I'm not sure that I would get a bike trailer just to use in the winter rather than a stroller if I didn't bike, but I don't know how the costs compare. I know our chariot wasn't cheap but its our only stroller.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Honestly? Get yourself a good fixed wheel jogger with a good weather cover. Bob and Mountain Buggy strollers are good for this, and would cost you about the same as a decent double bike trailer/stroller combo. The cheap, less than $200 bike trailers are just about worthless as strollers if you're on any type of "not hard and smooth" terrain, and not terribly comfy to ride in.


----------

